# Ask Liz Kinsella



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

We are lucky on the forum to have Liz Kinsella as a member Liz as recently won the UKFBB fitness Britain title.

Liz has a wealth of knowledge and she has agreed to answer all your questions concerning Diet and Nutrition.

So come on ladies i am sure you have plenty of questions for Liz


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a question for Liz,

I need a diet for my girlfriend! she goes to the gym about 4 times a week and does cardio.

She doesnt seem to believe me that the less you eat does not necessarily mean the more weight you loose!

Have you a simple diet example for 1 week ??

I would appreciate your help as i cannot put up with anymore "Im getting fat" comments (women:rage: )

Dave.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

dave20 said:


> I have a question for Liz,
> 
> I need a diet for my girlfriend! she goes to the gym about 4 times a week and does cardio.
> 
> ...


the way i try to explain it to people, is that to burn fat you need fuel for the fire. How can you burn fat, with no energy to burn it with?

You know yourself that when there is insuffucient energy coming in, your body will hold on to all the fat you have , as it doesnt know whether or not it will be fed enough in the future.

I can demonstrate this with a client of mine who fasted for the last month (religious reasons) and had put on 6lbs in that time....!

Your body has its basal metabolic rate e.g a certain number of calories burned just by body functions. Guess what one of the biggest calorie burners is? Yes DIGESTION. So keep eating and your body keeps burning calories.

The mistake most girls make when they diet, is to limit what they eat and to eat fruit and salad for meals, and no snacking. They will be really 'good' all day then lose it in the evening or after a couple of days.

I would advise your girl to eat little and often and get plenty of protein. This isnt a contest diet so carbs dont have to be dropped horrendously, just to a maintainable level.

For example

breakfast: oats or cereal with a protein shake

mid morning: couple of pieces ryvita with cottage cheese

lunch: chicken and veg , small potato, small fromage frais

afternoon: tin tuna or other protein snack, apple or banana

PWO: protein/carb shake

evening meal: chicken or other meat/fish/eggs and plenty veg

she needs to take in good fats like flax oil which keep the metabolism up and help to burn more fat. (its hard to get people to see that a fat can also be a fat burner!)


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for that Liz, i will pass on the information, hopefully i can get through to her!

I tried to rep you but its not working!

:

I.O.U - Rep Point! Lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

not sure what a rep point is..but thank you..i think??!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> not sure what a rep point is..but thank you..i think??!


Adds to your reputation on the board, in other words thank you for a quality reply!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok not really posting on this subject but congrats on winning UKFBB Fitness Britain Title, awesome achievement


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Deano! said:


> ok not really posting on this subject but congrats on winning UKFBB Fitness Britain Title, awesome achievement


Thank you very much!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

agree with Deano, excellent work you look great. :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice post liz.

Very well written.

Nice and simple. Quality.

When you dont eat your metabolism goes into starvation mode.

This even goes for skipping meals and especially goes for your first meal apon awakening.

Good fats do rev up the fat burning machine, especially Omega 3's, GLA and CLA. Has something to do with brown fat.

Just finished a book called "Eat Fat Lose Weight"....great book.

Thanks Liz


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

i was just wondering wot ur weight is on stage and off season


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

lisa said:


> i was just wondering wot ur weight is on stage and off season


Hi Lisa

It varies. I don't know exact stage weight because I dont have to weigh in. And as my diet goes on i go a bit mental and stop getting on the scales because my head's too much of a mess! But for the finals october 04 I would guess I weighed a pound or two over 9 stone /57kg The following months i hit a top weight of 10st 4 / 64kg when i was offseason. The photos from that weight are on my website in the gallery 'off season january' (or something!)

I was carrying quite a lot of muscle and actually spent much of spring and summer this year trying to lose some of it as I had really got a bit big for fitness. i also wasn't happy with being that size off season. It might not look big to some people but bear in mind when i started training i was only 7 1/2 stone!

This year again i dont know exactly but i was on stage at a pound or two under 9 stone. Now I'm off season and I'm weighing about 9 st 9 /62kg My aim is to keep at about 9 1/2 stone now until I start dieting again in january.

Although i usually only have about 12lbs to lose to get in contest shape, my fat loss is always painfully slow! I'm not somebody who can lose 2 or 3 pounds in a week. On the plus side I don't seem to lose muscle accidentally either. in fact I had to go quite crazy to purposefully lose some !

I should add I'm 5'1 so i actually weigh pretty heavy for my height even on stage


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

whats your website link liz, my sister is thinking about going into fitness, as me, her fiancee and most males in the family are alll big into bodybuilding lol she feels left out  will show her some pics of you see if thats the kind of thing she wants to aim for  thanks


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok was having a blonde moment straight after posting i noticed its in your sig  lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Deano! said:


> whats your website link liz, my sister is thinking about going into fitness, as me, her fiancee and most males in the family are alll big into bodybuilding lol she feels left out  will show her some pics of you see if thats the kind of thing she wants to aim for  thanks


Is it Fitness or Body Fitness she is interested in? Don't forget for fitness the routine element is half of it. So she needs some kind of dance or gymnastic ability, and strength moves.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

she has done different dance techniques and done gymnastics before so shes quite flexible, i will go through it with her later on or tomorrow


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for that liz


----------



## Gem (Nov 24, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> the way i try to explain it to people, is that to burn fat you need fuel for the fire. How can you burn fat, with no energy to burn it with?
> 
> You know yourself that when there is insuffucient energy coming in, your body will hold on to all the fat you have , as it doesnt know whether or not it will be fed enough in the future.
> 
> ...


I know this is true, but it's so hard for me to accept!!

I knwo that if you ate nothing, your body would hang on to everything, (anorexics stay the same weight for months because their bodies go inot starvation mode) but I need to get my head around it!x


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

People always ask me how i stay so slim...truth is i eat all the time...and i dont eat the best foods, i must have a fast metabolism...


----------



## Gem (Nov 24, 2005)

NikiE said:


> People always ask me how i stay so slim...truth is i eat all the time...and i dont eat the best foods, i must have a fast metabolism...


Me too!!

I have lived on junk for 21 years...but it's time to stop and get fit for me.

I think if I have a nice figure on a diet of pizza, crisps and McDonalds, (yeah ok, shoot me now!) I think I could achieve something really good if I put my mind to it.

Then again...I am a lazy cow!!


----------



## ouise (May 1, 2008)

Hi Liz

Am new to this site and have a fairly basic question. I train 3-4 times a week and am keen to build up a bit more (am 5' 1'' and weigh 7 st). Don't want to get too bulky just more defined like you are. I wondered how much protein do you consume each day? Do you place a lot of emphasis on protein or just on a good, balanced diet? Thanks Louise


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

ouise said:


> Hi Liz
> 
> Am new to this site and have a fairly basic question. I train 3-4 times a week and am keen to build up a bit more (am 5' 1'' and weigh 7 st). Don't want to get too bulky just more defined like you are. I wondered how much protein do you consume each day? Do you place a lot of emphasis on protein or just on a good, balanced diet? Thanks Louise


Hi Louise

Wow, I forgot all about this thread lol

Louise pictures are deceiving, i was fairly bulky off-season in order to diet down and look like i do in the picture- I am 5'1 and off season weighed about 10.5 stone, in the photo about 9.5 stone . I was eating about 200g protein a day.

(note past tense- had a baby this year and am now trying to build back up as i lost 2 stone of muscle!!)


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Liz

Clicked on your site link and a virus alert came up, just thought I 'd let you know after I deleted threat it was fine.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

firstly congratulations on having a baby sweeti!! secondly can we keep this thread alive as its a very good read and fantastic to have a lady to relate to esp with such knowledge and experiences!! :thumb:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Macca 1976 said:


> Hi Liz
> 
> Clicked on your site link and a virus alert came up, just thought I 'd let you know after I deleted threat it was fine.


yeah someone else told me that but i dont know what it is? seems fine my end


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

carly said:


> firstly congratulations on having a baby sweeti!! secondly can we keep this thread alive as its a very good read and fantastic to have a lady to relate to esp with such knowledge and experiences!! :thumb:


Thanks Carly, Im now also experienced in coming back to training with the strength of a kitten:cursing:lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> Thanks Carly, Im now also experienced in coming back to training with the strength of a kitten:cursing:lol


Hahahaha well by the looks of you photos you have fantastic gentics and the dedication to achieve whatever you want!! I no what you mean, its my first week back training after comp and starting heavy again, cannot believe the strength i've lost its embarrassing :cursing: , and like you said about you have lost muscle I did for my comp so its time to eat and grow..muscle that is not to much fat, so gotta lay off the sweets and pizza now :whistling:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Liz - great site, very inspiring stuff 

I was wondering if you would take a look at my post under "food, diet & nutrition" title is suposed to read "reving my metabolism & loosing weight" lol.

I'm sorry its such a long post but I would welcome any advice you might be able to offer as I'm really frustrated & feel like I'm stuck in a rut - I've done so much reading and research but it would be fantastic to have your input.

Huge thanks in advance

Ange


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

*WHY DO YOU ONLY EAT EGGS AND HOW DO YOU COOK THEM???????? *  **  **  **  **  **


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

danimal said:


> *WHY DO YOU ONLY EAT EGGS AND HOW DO YOU COOK THEM???????? *  **  **  **  **  **


very funny dan!!!

thats what i used to get asked all day long- i developed an allergic reaction to the question (think incredible hulk RAAAAAAA


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Gorgeous.....only just seen this:laugh: I've been following your journal in MT but can't bloody log in:cursing:

Anyway - my question - how do/did you cope with the 'off season' getting bigger malarky. I'm 5 inches taller than you and about 3kg's heavier and I feel 'chunky' so that weight at you height you must also have felt like this. How did/do you cope with that psychologically? And I will also presume you had problems finding clothes that fitted lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Gorgeous.....only just seen this:laugh: I've been following your journal in MT but can't bloody log in:cursing:
> 
> Anyway - my question - how do/did you cope with the 'off season' getting bigger malarky. I'm 5 inches taller than you and about 3kg's heavier and I feel 'chunky' so that weight at you height you must also have felt like this. How did/do you cope with that psychologically? And I will also presume you had problems finding clothes that fitted lol


hiya Mrs-G-to-be!!!!

i dont think i realised how big i was LOL!! I only ever wore gym kit so the clothes thing wasnt a problem until i had to wear 'proper' clothes for any reason- and then i'd suddenly be aghast about how i looked!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hahaha I no that feeling oh to well, its such a shock going back to how you was, you feel obese :lol: but I have realised that you have to gain the weight to gain more muscle so im sticking with that one..not really liking the one pack though :lol:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Heya Liz,

Been years since I saw you at Fitty First in Eastbourne, do they still keep the complimentary membership I set up for you going?

You prob dont remember me, I was a personal trainer at the gym, I left there to go back to working in hospitals so train at a David Lloyd in Kent now, I dont work there tho so I wont be able to work my magic twice lol

Gratz on the baby!

SD

x


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

SportDr said:


> Heya Liz,
> 
> Been years since I saw you at Fitty First in Eastbourne, do they still keep the complimentary membership I set up for you going?
> 
> ...


hey SD, yes i remember! that membership has REALLY come in handy over the years so i cant thank you enough! i last used it early 2007 in leeds- and by bizarre coincidence, the girl working there had moved up from the eastbourne fitness first!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

GBLiz said:


> hey SD, yes i remember! that membership has REALLY come in handy over the years so i cant thank you enough! i last used it early 2007 in leeds- and by bizarre coincidence, the girl working there had moved up from the eastbourne fitness first!


Small world hun! well I am glad you found your way back to us and just as happy I took part in this blatent thread revival!!

Anyone who hasnt seen Liz in the flesh, she is a little hunny  and has an amazing physique that stopped the free weights area in its tracks when she visited ha ha

Good to see you Liz, stick around!

SD


----------



## ouise (May 1, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. I'm sure you will get your physique back. It took me 9 months to recover from having my son but I got there, it just takes some time and effort. My baby is now 10 yrs old, I can't believe how quickly it flies by! Louise


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Liz is a genetic freak. And will be back to her crazy weights in no time. Plus you know your Brummy training partner is here if you need to get your butt into shape

Quite funny I was telling some guys in the gym about your 60kg weighted dips last night. They didn't believe me.


----------

